# Help Xonar D2X issue PLEASE HELP!!



## Glazierman (May 27, 2011)

Ok to start I have rmaed this card for THIRD time Don't know if it will work or not it shows a problem in device manager. It worked fine the first two weeks six months ago  and then had trouble with back rear surround in 5.1 mode have replaced it back with original supreme fx pcie express card that was  bundled with motherboard and it is working ok so not slot issue card also has EXTRA power cable to plug in too, Checked voltage and is ok on xonar card. Software update is version 1793_ws newest version, used add remove program to remove all old and unused drivers and then driver cleaner too. Rebooted  loaded new drivers and no issues on install complete ok. No sound, and  software for card Xonar D2x audio Center  will not open up get revolving circle and back to desktop  in windows 7 ultimate 64bit os and yes 64 bit drivers the card lights up I've unplugged all other game pads G-13, X65 Throttle and stick running turtle beach 5.1 surround headset which all works with old card??  Asus Rampage II Extreme MB, Two XFX 5970 Black Edition in Crossfire,12 G DDR3 1600 ram,1600 watt power supply, i7 bloomfield 950. Here is what I see in device manager properties details:Config flags 00000000 - PCI bus 14, device 4, function 0 -
Current power state:
D3

Power capabilities:
0000000F
PDCAP_D0_SUPPORTED
PDCAP_D1_SUPPORTED
PDCAP_D2_SUPPORTED
PDCAP_D3_SUPPORTED

Power state mappings:
S0 -> D0
S1 -> D3
S2 -> Unspecified
S3 -> D3
S4 -> D3
S5 -> D3
install state 00000000
DEV node status 01802400
DN_HAS_PROBLEM
DN_DISABLEABLE
DN_NT_ENUMERATOR
DN_NT_DRIVER
problem code 
00000027
There is no driver selected for the device information set or element.

E0000203
any ideas and Thanks for looking


----------



## imperialreign (May 27, 2011)

Use Driver Sweeper with WIN in Safe Mode - it can't always properly clean drivers and registry entries when WIN is running normally.  Same goes for uninstalling programs - better to do it in safe mode.

Make sure there's no setting for onboard audio in the BIOS (don't think there is with that board) . . .

Try to install the drivers for your card from installation disk, first - make sure there aren't any hardware conflcits in Device Manager.

Sometimes, when stuff gets this buggared, the only solution is to re-install WIN.  If you have to go that route, install the audio device drivers AFTER the chipset drivers and BEFORE any other hardware drivers.


----------



## micropage7 (May 27, 2011)

try reset the bios first, then turn off the onboard sound


----------

